# collars on rabbits?



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

I have noticed in some pictures here that some people put collars on their rabbits. Do they wear them all the time or just outside? I have been thinking about using one so Becky can wear her chip number just in case the same way the cats do. Pros/Cons?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2011)

Rabbits should not wear collars at all. It would be too easy for them to get hung up if they wore them all the time. As far as walking them with a collar, it would be too much strain on the neck. I recommend a soft harness if you want to take your bunny outside on a leash.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 21, 2011)

Collars are a huge no no for rabbits. Far too much risk for them to get caught on something and choke the rabbit. Even a paw can get stuck which could make the rabbit freak out and could become seriously injured. Since most rabbits don't wander like a cat or go out like a dog, a collar with ID is not really needed. 
You can get a harness (H style preferred) and put the tag on that but only have it on when you are outside or training. 
You can get her tattooed as another permanent ID. You can do just about anything as long as it fits in the ear. Even getting something like Chipped could tell people to check for a microchip. Vets should be able to do this, but breeders will also do it and it would be cheaper.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

I am leaning towards the H style harness and just use it when going outside. We will have to see what she thinks of it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2011)

They also make a jacket style harness, which is what I prefer. I've had the H-style slip off the rabbit before. The jacket style is more secure.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8799&cmpid=sc


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

When she gets to feeling better I'm going to take her to the store to try a couple on and see what works best for her. Luckily Becky likes the car. I'm sure I can use the fenced in puppy play pen (they use it for dog training classes) as long as school is not in session to try them on without her risking getting loose.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

We'd never even consider a collar--too dangerous and easy to get out of. We've been looking for one for our checkered Giant, but the bunny and cat ones are not big enough.


----------



## Yield (Jan 21, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> We'd never even consider a collar--too dangerous and easy to get out of. We've been looking for one for our checkered Giant, but the bunny and cat ones are not big enough.



[align=center]How big is your Checkered Giant!?


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yield wrote:


> Nancy McClelland wrote:
> 
> 
> > We'd never even consider a collar--too dangerous and easy to get out of. We've been looking for one for our checkered Giant, but the bunny and cat ones are not big enough.
> ...





yeah how big IS it lol


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 21, 2011)

silly me learned all that the hard way. back when i was a beginner bunny owner i put one of those flea collars on my bunny Pepper. I learned that was not a good plan. One morning i woke up and went to visit with her and let her out of her cage she had that collar hooked around her mouth so she could not open it or close it, not to mention the fact that she was being slowly poisoned!! :baghead sheesh, talk about feeling horrible!!! poor thing.... thankfully she was ok but i felt like an idiot for that one!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

Serena, our Checkered Giant is 17 pounds--takes both hands and arms to pick her up. Good thing she's a sweet bunny that likes to be held.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 21, 2011)

on the other hand she did great with one of those harness leashes. after awhile i didn't even need to put it on her she stayed in the yard (which was fenced and she was supervised at all times)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

wow, a flea collar really isn't a good idea, I'm glad nothing horrible happened. I imagine most people use the cat collars that have the break away safety latches on them in case they are caught.

17 pounds is quite the hand full! I had a 32 pound cat that wore a size medium dog harness. He was king of his world. LOL


----------

